
Xkcd 2171: Shadow Biosphere - theafh
https://xkcd.com/2171/
======
drallison
[https://mailchi.mp/539e5a2de22c/enrollment-open-for-pre-
reco...](https://mailchi.mp/539e5a2de22c/enrollment-open-for-pre-recorded-
bioengineering-101-class?e=36c588555f)

